
Mozilla is changing its look–and asking the Internet for feedback - dogma1138
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/08/mozilla-is-changing-its-lookand-asking-the-internet-for-feedback/
======
sattoshi
These are a terrible. The moz://a is creative, but mundane. The first one is
pretty good but will get lawsuits from Pixar for copying monster inc.

The rest are garbage. Who designed these? An 8 year old?

~~~
bjterry
The second reminds me of the much maligned London Olympics logo.

------
digi_owl
This is the last thing they need to fix.

------
Dualnames
Can they work on the memory leaks first?

~~~
trylist
Considering they wrote an entire language to help with just that, I'd say
they're working on it.

~~~
pcwalton
The purpose of Rust is not to fix memory leaks.

------
tiredwired
Looks like something from the 70's.

